# Only Replace One or Two Tires with Quattro?



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

Hey everyone. Unfortunately we had a (very unusual) rainy spell here in LA which opened up a ton of potholes. I hit a huge one, and blew out a front tire. Shop found the wheel was bent (new wheel), and a magnetic dampener and the steering gear need to be replaced. We're at $6000 now, so definite insurance claim. Luckily the police came out and admitted fault, and the city will hopefully cover it all.

Regardless, here's my question: insurance is saying (and by law) they only have to cover the one tire that blew. The tires are all at about 25% left before wear bars, so obviously I absolutely have to change the front two, right? I've always heard that especially on drive wheels you always replace the two front or back together to protect the differential, and the shop is recommending to replace front two.

My question is, since this is only part-time AWD, can I leave the two old rear tires on and use up their remaining life? Or do I need replace all four with Quattro? Doesn't seem necessary to me as the system is uncoupled most of the time, right?


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

Replace the front pair and your good to go


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

My tyre mechanic told me this winter that my front tyres are about 25% more worn out than my back ones. Makes sense since the TT is more FWD biased.

So I guess just replace front tyres.


----------



## FJ1000 (Nov 21, 2015)

Delta4 said:


> Replace the front pair and your good to go


This is what I'd have said too

The Quattro has some tolerance for different tread wear, but it's always good to change both tyres on an axle if they're worn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

i might be a bit OTT but I'd replace both tyres even on a basic FED car to get even and matching wear.


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

I replaced 1 front tyre recently after a visit to Audi. They advised i replace both fronts, ideally all 4 as its Quattro. Advice being the word. I replaced just the one as the others were more than fine and cannot feel anything negative.


----------



## E.L.Wisty (Sep 19, 2018)

I've not had to replace any tyres on the TT yet - I'm new to the TT - but on previous cars I generally follow the rule of putting new ones on the back (as recommended by various online franchised fit-at-home fitters). If it's the fronts that are worn, as is normal on fwd, I move the rears to the front and put the new ones on the back. I try and replace in pairs if practical, and will def be trying to do that with the quattro.

One time I had (fwd car) new tyres on the front, and shortly after fitting I had a very unexpected half-spin on a wet, low speed roundabout - and I was driving very conservatively, not trying at all. Fortunately it was very quiet at the time. Granted I may well have hit a patch of petrol or diesel, but it was a bit co-incidental so soon after putting new tyres on the front, and I've followed this rule ever since! I know it seems a bit counter-intuitive as it's the fronts doing most of the work but there you go.


----------



## thegingerone (Nov 5, 2011)

Had a similar thing happen me. Audi told me I must replace both front tyres (on the same axle). I actually think it's written in the handbook. Doing other wise could be negligence on your part should you have drivetrain failure in the future


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

thegingerone said:


> Had a similar thing happen me. Audi told me I must replace both front tyres (on the same axle). I actually think it's written in the handbook. Doing other wise could be negligence on your part should you have drivetrain failure in the future


drivetrain failure as 1 tyre on my front is new and the other tyre is 4 months and 2000 miles old? behave!


----------



## Shaninnik (Sep 17, 2016)

I have replaced one on the rear axle, and several month after one on the front, without any issues. If yours are really worn out then I think you will be safer by replacing both on one axle. Absolutely no need to replace all 4.


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

It is written in the handbook in no uncertain terms to not replace individual tires, only replace two on the same axel. Once I showed the adjuster this, they agreed to replace both. So all went well. Thanks everyone!


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Just to be different, on my TTS all 4 tyres wore out at the same time.


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

moro anis said:


> Just to be different, on my TTS all 4 tyres wore out at the same time.


Just to be really different, my mk2 TTS *rear* tyres wore out faster.

Mk3s are wearing slightly faster at the front though


----------



## thegingerone (Nov 5, 2011)

F1SpaceMonkey said:


> thegingerone said:
> 
> 
> > Had a similar thing happen me. Audi told me I must replace both front tyres (on the same axle). I actually think it's written in the handbook. Doing other wise could be negligence on your part should you have drivetrain failure in the future
> ...


Yes I know that and you know that but you have to remember who you are dealing with. You have to keep yourself right should you ever have any issues in the future. An insurance company or warranty provider will grasp at anything to get out of paying when they are required to. It's up to you to give them no reason to do so. Common sense rarely comes into it.


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

My TTS tyres all seem to be wearing about the same.

I happened to ask the service guy about it when it was last in and he said their rule of thumb is you shouldn't have more than 4mm difference front to back or side to side.


----------

